# is it worth turning a rental into a farm?



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey there! I will be moving to a rental house on three acres, most of which are open pasture currently being cut for hay. We plan on being there for at least two years. Do you think it would be worth it to fence it in and bring my horse (and a small buddy) home? (The landlord was the one who actually suggested this)...would put up fencing that I can mostly take with me at a later date, like electrobraid or the hotcote coated wire. There is an area of large hardwoods for shelter, though I wouldn't be opposed to building a shelter if those weren't enough. What do you think? Waste of time and money, or worth it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

How much do you pay per month in board?
Perhaps landlord would pay for matierial, if you provided labor for property improvement? Or pay for matierial & give slight break on lease for labor?


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

I pay 200, which includes 24 hour turnout, feed, free choice hay when there's limited grass, and blanketing. It's a pretty sweet deal, and I know I can go out of town for longer periods and not worry at all about her. So in addition to actual expenses, I'm wondering if it's worth giving up that peace of mind. But it would also be so nice to have her in the backyard... I don't THINK the landlord would be willing to chip in since they have recently put a lot of money into repairs to make the century old house liveable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

" if I were to bring my horse here, would you want to invest in a permanent fence that I could put up for you, or should I just buy fencing that I could take with me?"....that wouldn't be bad to ask. I typed that out for my benefit. LOL. I'm terrible at stuff like that. Do you have people that could check on/feed your guy when you are out of town? Do you have a trailer/ places to ride @ the house you're at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, that's perfect! And no trailer, but the ability to borrow one. And really no place to ride, but...she has been a pasture ornament for the past few years, and to be honest, I don't foresee that changing any time soon  I think between friends and family, finding a horse sitter wouldn't be too hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe if you had him @ your house you'd be more apt to ride  would your vet farrier come to you at the house?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Farrier, probably not...but I haven't used him for very long and would be completely fine finding a new farrier...and that's true about the riding! I bet the neighbors wouldn't mind me riding on their property. She gets REALLY herd bound, though, and I really need a safe, enclosed space to ride. But then again, if she's at home, I'd have a lot more time to work on that..she's wasting a lot of potential sitting in a field!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

We just purchased some rental property that would make great horse property. We just don't have time to build a fence and shelter right now. We're planning on telling potential renters that we'll buy the materials for the fence and a simple polebarn kit, and they can build it. In exchange they get free pasture for a year or two (we haven't decided yet). We figure that way, we win, because we get the fence and pole-barn built as an investment on the property. They win, because if they're willing to put in 40 hours or so of work, they get free pasture. Maybe you could suggest something like that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the board bill isn't a burden then why not leave her in familiar territory? Finding someone you feel confident in to attend to your horse/s can be stressful, expecially while you are away and can't do anything about it. Good horse sitters are hard to find. If you brought the horse home you do need a shelter, even a 10 x 12 so she can get away from the flies and into the dark area. It needs to be well built cuz a horse with an itchy bum can make short work of anything flimsy.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If you are renting the whole place why would you continue to pay 200 a month for board?
You might as well fence in the pasture and save yourself some time and money.
I own 2 properties with acreage that are leased.
The renters in the house with 15 acres wanted to change the fencing from barbed wire to something more horse freindly.
I gladly paid for half of the materials and labour. I wanted any improvements to remain after they terminated their lease.
When they wanted to add a 4 stall barn I offered to pay for it but would raise their rent 150 a month. if they paid for it I would reduce their rent 150 a month. Shalom


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I rent my house and I board horses and we run our own family farm Somethings I pay for, some things the landlord pays for. Whatever I pay for, comes with me if I move! We may very well end up buying this place in the future too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

where are you located ? if it snows you would need some sort of shelter/wind break , same if rains a lot. Is the 3 acres fenced at all ? fencing is expensive even for T post and hot wire. Also are there stray dogs etc, that you would want to keep out, so the horse would not be chased ? Dogs do get out, and it is 'natural ' for them to chase. You need to consider fence cost, riding areas, feed for winter , can you use the pastures for grazing ? You should check with the neighbors first about access for riding. Then if you need a rain/snow cover then you also need to figure that cost. Also,, you have manure removal, fly control, and it is hard to find a good horse sitter.


----------

